# Umleiten einer Fehlerausgabe



## spaxx_der_wahre (13. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte die Fehlerausgabe des del Befehls in eine Datei umleiten. Also ich weiß, das dafür 2. Ausgabekanal oder so. Ein Kumpel weiß nur ungefähr wie das geht. irgendwie mit 

del datei.txt 2 > &1

oder so. Da fehlt dann noch die Datei wo das reingeleitet werden soll. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


MFG SPAXX


----------



## GeHo (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,
dass wovon dein Freund spricht geht nur bei einer Standard-Bildschirmausgabe, also z.B. 

```
echo  Hier steht der Text > datei.txt
```
Der Delete-Befel liefert nicht eine solche Standrad-Ausgabe und lässt sich deswegen auch nicht umleiten.
Da man leider auch keine Abfrage vom Errorlevel bei Befehlen verwenden kann, empfehle ich nach dem Löschen eine Anfrage zu stellen, ob die gelöschte Datei noch existiert. Damit kannst du natürlich nur überprüfen, ob das löschen erfolgreich oder fehlgeschlagen ist. Die Abfrage sehe dann so aus:

```
del datei.txt 
if exist Datei.txt goto fehlgeschlagen
echo Datei.txt Erfolgreich gelöscht > log.txt
goto:eof

:fehlgeschlagen
echo Löschen von Datei.txt fehlgeschlagen > log.txt
```


----------



## BrizzlBrazzl (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,

versuch doch mal folgenden Syntax:
del *.txt > c:\log.txt  2>&1

damit sollten alle Ausgaben (erstes Pipe) und alle Fehlerausgaben
(zweites Pipe) in die Datei geleitet werden.

Gruß
Sascha


----------

